

Demoex: Experiment With Direct Democracy - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoex

======
imaginenore
I wonder how they deal with tyranny of the majority

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyranny_of_the_majority](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyranny_of_the_majority)

If direct democracy were implemented in the US, everyone would be forced to
pray to the Christian god, tithe 10% to their church and force-feed
creationism to the kids.

~~~
MichaelAO
Great point. I'm assuming the appropriate counter measures would be a
constitution, separation of powers, etc. For arguments sake, your (christian
fundamentalist) concerns would eventually be mitigated through
education/scientific literacy - a processes which has been naturally occurring
one funeral at a time. This is in contrast to the existing tyranny of the
minority/corporate interests in which self correction doesn't seem to exist.

I posted this link after reading the Ethereum white paper:
([https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-
Pa...](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-Paper))

It mentions 'liquid democracy' in the context of a Decentralized Autonomous
Organization. Ideally, you'd be able to delegate or set up a proxy to vote on
your behalf on specific issues.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delegative_democracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delegative_democracy)

Generally speaking, our underlying political structures are archaic. I think
this is what's fundamentally wrong, not any individual agent. It's worth
thinking about alternatives. Demoex is interesting in that it radically alters
the political structure without requiring it to be torn down.

